# what was the AIEEE-2009 cutoff?



## INS-ANI (Apr 27, 2009)

*Whats the cutoff?*

Hey my sis gave the AIEEE exam yesterday and she expects to score 150-160.
Those with knowledge of cutoff score for this year, can you guess what can be her rank with this score?


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 29, 2009)

<35000


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

It will range from 30000 - 40000.

*blog.100percentile.com/iitjee/?p=1169


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

How many more?

Reported both..


----------



## Infernal12 (May 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what rank I have to get to make it into a good NIT?


----------



## utsav (May 3, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> Hey my sis gave the AIEEE exam yesterday and she expects to score 150-160.
> Those with knowledge of cutoff score for this year, can you guess what can be her rank with this score?



Rank will be somewhere around 60k  , As paper was of 432 marks if am not wrong .


----------



## confused (May 5, 2009)

Infernal12 said:


> Can anyone tell me what rank I have to get to make it into a good NIT?


upto 10k means ur ok, either lowest branches @ best nits OR best branches @ avg nits.... though after 2nd/3rd counseling even ppl with ranks upto 15-20k can endup in good nits


----------



## Infernal12 (May 5, 2009)

Oh I see......my projected Rank is 10K to 14K. Guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## confused (May 7, 2009)

*aieee.nic.in/ccb2008/offcampus08/vacantseat/CodeStore.aspx?StreamCd=1
complete info here


----------



## way2jatin (May 7, 2009)

less than 10000


----------



## INS-ANI (May 8, 2009)

Has any one appeared for *The sikkim manipal univ* engineering enterance exam?
I wanted to know the cutoff for the same.


----------



## girish.g (May 9, 2009)

not sikkim manipal but i have applied for the other manipal


----------

